# Are You A Gay Weightlifter?



## Tough Old Man (Jul 5, 2005)

Are you a gay weightlifter/


----------



## Var (Jul 5, 2005)

No, are u?


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Jul 5, 2005)

does this encompass bodybuilders and powerlifters?> 

I think there are far less gay powerlifters than bodybuilders


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 5, 2005)

Hell No.



			
				Var said:
			
		

> No, are u?


----------



## GFR (Jul 5, 2005)

Yet another important thread for us to take part in....I bet shnizhfy87699, or what ever the fuck his name is, will love this thread.


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Jul 5, 2005)

im not gay but once I let this dude do stuff to me but I was drunk and i pretended leik it was a chic so is that ok? she had mad cold sores to btw


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Jul 5, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Yet another important thread for us to take part in....I bet shnizhfy87699, or what ever the fuck his name is, will love this thread.


yeah I hope he posts more i like his style

you guys think hes cute? does anyone know if hes curious? if ya know what i mean


----------



## Var (Jul 5, 2005)

ASSPUNCTURE said:
			
		

> im not gay but once I let this dude do stuff to me but I was drunk and i pretended leik it was a chic so is that ok? she had mad cold sores to btw



As long as you didnt do "stuff" to him, you're still straight.  No worries, bro.


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Jul 5, 2005)

Var said:
			
		

> As long as you didnt do "stuff" to him, you're still straight. No worries, bro.


thanks man

my dad would kill me if he knew what i was doing with our guatemalen exchange student orginallyy from france named Francois


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 5, 2005)

ASSPUNTURE your a sick dude. BTW Schiznit can't be gay. He's a expert in nutrition and doesn't have the time to mess with the same sex with the exception to fuck with us post whores. 



			
				ASSPUNCTURE said:
			
		

> yeah I hope he posts more i like his style
> 
> you guys think hes cute? does anyone know if hes curious? if ya know what i mean


----------



## Witmaster (Jul 5, 2005)

There should be a "Hell Fucking NO" option!


----------



## GFR (Jul 5, 2005)

I have a bad feeling this thread will never die


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Jul 5, 2005)

this is a damn good thread

ill get really excited if I see one more (YES) vote

hey Old Man you think if I IM him hell tell me how to get six pack abs? cuz I need an expert the high colonics arent working


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 5, 2005)

your right and how could it with our new guest asswanter. Whoops that should have been asspuncture. 



			
				ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I have a bad feeling this thread will never die


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Jul 5, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I have a bad feeling this thread will never die


hey bro you work out at the Pure Fitness on Scottsdale Rd and Curry ever? 

i do sometimes i can meet you in the shower for an encounter if you want bro, people say im hot like Mathew McCoounaghhey sp?


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Jul 5, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> your right and how could it with our new guest asswanter. Whoops that should have been asspuncture.


lol asswanter

I might have to run with that.


----------



## GFR (Jul 5, 2005)

ASSPUNCTURE said:
			
		

> hey bro you work out at the Pure Fitness on Scottsdale Rd and Curry ever?
> 
> i do sometimes i can meet you in the shower for an encounter if you want bro, people say im hot like Mathew McCoounaghhey sp?


Yes I have, I was a member of that gym for awhile.
But the shower idea is out of the question


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 5, 2005)

Var said:
			
		

> As long as you didnt do "stuff" to him, you're still straight.  No worries, bro.


And you  think that's me?


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 5, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Yes I have, I was a member of that gym for awhile.


You have a new friend


----------



## GFR (Jul 5, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> You have a new friend


----------



## Var (Jul 5, 2005)

I'm gonna have to rethink my move to AZ.


----------



## musclepump (Jul 5, 2005)

nope


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 5, 2005)

Nope.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 5, 2005)

Hey Var it's ok. Just workout at home bro. Dr. E I think asswanter is looking for a physical examination. Are you still doing them for free bro? If so maybe you should re group and think about charging...LMAO....



			
				Var said:
			
		

> I'm gonna have to rethink my move to AZ.


----------



## GFR (Jul 5, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Hey Var it's ok. Just workout at home bro. Dr. E I think asswanter is looking for a physical examination. Are you still doing them for free bro? If so maybe you should re group and think about charging...LMAO....


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 5, 2005)

*Hell no* and *you need Jesus*... 

Say it loud and say it proud...(in my best gay voice) Man I just scared myself a little...


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 5, 2005)

> ASSPUNTURE your a sick dude. BTW Schiznit can't be gay. He's a expert in nutrition and doesn't have the time to mess with the same sex with the exception to fuck with us post whores.



you know, you ought to sign up for anger management classes. You have a real serious problem with someone who bashes you for being a "post whore" as you are flaming me in every single thread i read. This thread is exactly why i bash you. It's odd for a man over 50 years of age to ask questions that a 10 year old would. Just take big breaths and soak it in. Calm down.

by the way, i lost my virginity a few years ago..so i'll leave it at that. How's your wife doing? Is she gonna drive 500 miles to pick up your supplements again?


----------



## GFR (Jul 5, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> you know, you ought to sign up for anger management classes. You have a real serious problem with someone who bashes you for being a "post whore" as you are flaming me in every single thread i read. This thread is exactly why i bash you. It's odd for a man over 50 years of age to ask questions that a 10 year old would. Just take big breaths and soak it in. Calm down.
> 
> by the way, i lost my virginity a few years ago..so i'll leave it at that. How's your wife doing? Is she gonna drive 500 miles to pick up your supplements again?


I thought you were going to stay out of open chat because of all the crappy threads????


----------



## irontime (Jul 5, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> by the way, i lost my virginity a few years ago..


You must have a real close family for your mom to do that


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 5, 2005)

i did, but since fat old man bashes me in every thread because he's so offended for being called a post whore...im not going to back down and take that shit from him. I'll shut him up.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 5, 2005)

> You must have a real close family for your mom to do that



actually it was my girlfriend


----------



## irontime (Jul 5, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> actually it was my girlfriend


Your mom's your girlfriend?


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 5, 2005)

How's your wife doing? Is she gonna drive 500 miles to pick up your supplements again? [/QUOTE] 
Wow good one. See when your an old stud like me they're go to the end to get you what you need. SO YES she would. I should send her to your house. Seems like your baby bottles need more milk in them. Give me your address and I'll have her on the next flight. I'll make sure it's milk and not ICE CREAM!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 5, 2005)

> Your mom's your girlfriend?



a grown man in his 30's (?) coming up with your mom jokes that elementary kids would say. Classic.


----------



## GFR (Jul 5, 2005)

irontime said:
			
		

> Your mom's your girlfriend?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 5, 2005)

i feel like i am johhny, got a bunch of old men who have nothing better to do than gang up on a younger guy.


----------



## irontime (Jul 5, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> a grown man in his 30's (?) coming up with your mom jokes that elementary kids would say. Classic.


26 actually, and if elementary kids would say it then why don't you have a decent comeback for it?


----------



## irontime (Jul 5, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> i feel like i am johhny,


You're feeling gay and stupid? I hear they have help for that. You should check it out. With determination you can get better


----------



## GFR (Jul 5, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> i feel like i am johhny, got a bunch of old men who have nothing better to do than gang up on a younger guy.


You picked the fight bro


----------



## GSXR750 (Jul 5, 2005)

Ha, great thread PT.


NO


----------



## irontime (Jul 5, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You picked the fight bro


He kinda reminds me of those scrawny guys that would call names and then run away before getting his ass kicked.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 5, 2005)

Dr. E I'll take over this one. At least we still don't live with Mommy. See we all have girlfriends or wives. Your still nursing. So shut the fuck up. 
I remember one of your replys. You don't want to be big or ripped. Your signatrure states that you have 14.5" biceps. Didn't know that 15" biceps were hugh. Now lets take your 2" penis. Really would adding 1" to it be any harm. Get a life LAD. 


			
				shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> a grown man in his 30's (?) coming up with your mom jokes that element ary kids would say. Classic.


----------



## irontime (Jul 5, 2005)

Well guys, would love to stay and scrap it out, but I've gotta work in the morning. Night


----------



## GFR (Jul 5, 2005)

I predicted this would be a huge thread  The hate and bitterness makes me feel all warm inside...I do believe in Santa Claws, I do believe in Santa Claws.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks Bro. Doubt if SHIZNIT 2169 thanks so. My post are non absorbant and get no replies....



			
				GSXR750 said:
			
		

> Ha, great thread PT.
> 
> 
> NO


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 5, 2005)

> Dr. E I'll take over this one. At least we still don't live with Mommy. See we all have girlfriends or wives. Your still nursing. So shut the fuck up.
> I remember one of your replts. You don't want to be big or ripped. Your sign states that you have 14.5" biceps. Didn't know that 15" biceps were hugh. Now lets take your 2" penis. Really would adding 1" to it be any harm. Get a life LAD.



you are really pathetic with your lame insults. You tell me im still "nursing" and living with my parents (as the majority of teenagers do before they go off to college which is what im doing this fall). Everyone goes through it, so dont act like you didnt when you were 19 unless you were kicked out of the house for being a moron. Now you're tellin me to get a life. lol, i come on for the first time all day and in every thread i read, you're bashing me because of the one stupid post i made calling you a post whore. You spend all day on these boards. Your the one that needs a life bro. While you're at it, sign up for anger management classes. You obviously have a mental disorder along with two suckups behind you because none of you guys can even stand up and be a real man and instead post lame insults like two high school pickin a catfight. Grow up and im done here.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 5, 2005)

1) Ok you admit to making a dumb post.
2) I run an anger management class. You saw my movie with Adam Sandler.
3) I'll forgive you fir your first bashing. IT'S OVER WITH SHIZNIT. No more bashing from this end. I have another new person to attack. NEWT and he i will bash until ???????????
Sorry Shiz. Your probably a great kid and keep giving your opinions. That is what this site is all about....OPINIONS. 


			
				shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> you are really pathetic with your lame insults. You tell me im still "nursing" and living with my parents (as the majority of teenagers do before they go off to college which is what im doing this fall). Everyone goes through it, so dont act like you didnt when you were 19 unless you were kicked out of the house for being a moron. Now you're tellin me to get a life. lol, i come on for the first time all day and in every thread i read, you're bashing me because of the one stupid post i made calling you a post whore. You spend all day on these boards. Your the one that needs a life bro. While you're at it, sign up for anger management classes. You obviously have a mental disorder along with two suckups behind you because none of you guys can even stand up and be a real man and instead post lame insults like two high school pickin a catfight. Grow up and im done here.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 5, 2005)

ok, let's end it buddy. Deal.


----------



## GFR (Jul 5, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> ok, let's end it buddy. Deal.


Who started it


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 5, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> 1) Ok you admit to making a dumb post.
> 2) I run an anger management class. You saw my movie with Adam Sandler.
> 3) I'll forgive you fir your first bashing. IT'S OVER WITH SHIZNIT. No more bashing from this end. I have another new person to attack. NEWT and he i will bash until ???????????
> Sorry Shiz. Your probably a great kid and keep giving your opinions. That is what this site is all about....OPINIONS.


I see in the near future...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Which is kinda gay...


----------



## GSXR750 (Jul 5, 2005)

bkc said:
			
		

> Which is kinda gay...


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 5, 2005)

GSXR750 said:
			
		

>


He must miss his wrestling days...


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 6, 2005)

It's not the wrestling that I miss but the audience. Listening to the audience yell and scream was the best part of it. Now I have to go for a while cause my blowup doll is waiting for me. Hey ASSPUNCTURE do you use Dildo's for dumbells?


			
				bkc said:
			
		

> He must miss his wrestling days...


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 6, 2005)

So who voted yes?


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 6, 2005)

Wow a Super Mod has joined the end crowd. Way to go Baboon. Now no one yet but by the time this thread ends I'd have to say that ASSPUNCTURE AND MINO LEE will. 
(P)LENTY (T)OUGH


			
				I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> So who voted yes?


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 6, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> It's not the wrestling that I miss but the audience. Listening to the audience yell and scream was the best part of it. Now I have to go for a while cause my blowup doll is waiting for me. Hey ASSPUNCTURE do you use Dildo's for dumbells?


lol... You know I'm just messing with you. Btw what was your name?


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 6, 2005)

PT Plenty Tough Reaves



			
				bkc said:
			
		

> lol... You know I'm just messing with you. Btw what was your name?


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 6, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Wow a Super Mod has joined the end crowd. Way to go Baboon. Now no one yet but by the time this thread ends I'd have to say that ASSPUNCTURE AND MINO LEE will.
> (P)LENTY (T)OUGH


Sorry PT, I am as straight as an arrow.


----------



## GFR (Jul 6, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Sorry PT, I am as straight as an arrow.


----------



## GFR (Jul 6, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Sorry PT, I am as straight as an arrow.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 6, 2005)

You  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





















are  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











a dick


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 6, 2005)

My first appology of today, Sorry MinO Lee. Anyways no one know whether your a he or a she. You going to tell us one of these days



			
				min0 lee said:
			
		

> Sorry PT, I am as straight as an arrow.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 6, 2005)

I'll correct your mistake. What you meant to say was Tough has a big dick. But you'll never know!



			
				min0 lee said:
			
		

> You
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 6, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> My first appology of today, Sorry MinO Lee. Anyways no one know whether your a he or a she. You going to tell us one of these days


No apology needed, one of these days I will. 
The only person who does know is Luke and he was surprised, I left a message on his answering machine one day.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 6, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> No apology needed, one of these days I will.
> The only person who does know is Luke and he was surprised, I left a message on his answering machine one day.


I know. Or do I?


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 6, 2005)

Come on MinO pm Tough and let him know. The wait is giving this old man a heart attack



			
				min0 lee said:
			
		

> No apology needed, one of these days I will.
> The only person who does know is Luke and he was surprised, I left a message on his answering machine one day.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 6, 2005)

> maniclion
> I know. No I don't.





> Tough Old Man Come on MinO pm Tough and let him know. The wait is giving this old man a heart attack


 

Aw, what the heck....here is my pic.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 6, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Aw, what the heck....here is my pic.




How ironic, of all the pictures I post here this one didn't work....I guess it just wasn't meant to be.


----------



## GFR (Jul 6, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Aw, what the heck....here is my pic.







The big and beautiful min0.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 6, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> The big and beautiful min0.


 Aw hell noooooo.

Nothing against my overweight friends. But hell no...


----------



## seven11 (Jul 6, 2005)

hahahaha nice thread


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 6, 2005)

seven11 said:
			
		

> hahahaha nice thread


Did you vote yes?


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 6, 2005)

MinO are you sure that's not you honey? Oh by the way that pic is a dude dressed in drag.



			
				min0 lee said:
			
		

> Aw hell noooooo.
> 
> Nothing against my overweight friends. But hell no...


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 6, 2005)

Now that's a fugly drag queen.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 6, 2005)

If you are or were a guy and drunk, would you do her or him



			
				min0 lee said:
			
		

> Now that's a fugly drag queen.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 6, 2005)

I probably would....


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 6, 2005)

Ah that's may tell me your a dude. Time for you to vote





			
				min0 lee said:
			
		

> I probably would....


----------



## irontime (Jul 6, 2005)

i'm thinking Min0's a dude simply because of the avatar of a hot naked chick.
 or could be lesbo


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 6, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> If you are or were a guy and drunk, would you do her or him


???????????????   

That's why I stopped Drinkin'


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 6, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Ah that's may tell me your a dude. Time for you to vote


I don't drink.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 6, 2005)

irontime said:
			
		

> i'm thinking Min0's a dude simply because of the avatar of a hot naked chick.
> or could be lesbo


So explain that hot dude on PT's avatar?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 6, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> So explain that hot dude on PT's avatar?


He wants to do himself


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## seven11 (Jul 6, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Did you vote yes?




ummm no


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 6, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> PT Plenty Tough Reaves


That's pretty sweet PT...


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 7, 2005)

MinO Lee are you tryibg to get me into the other room? And I voted NO to my thread. I should have been Bi, that way it would be the best of both worlds. Oh well, I'll STICKS  to CHICKS////////////



			
				min0 lee said:
			
		

> So explain that hot dude on PT's avatar?


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 7, 2005)

I lied and I'm not a weightlifter. Every weightlifter I have ever met is queer in some way.........LOL....I only do cardio to keep myself fit. Had you all fooled...Suckers


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 15, 2005)

Back to the top. where are the two cockroaches. They should vote YES. Lets place the votes for these two. Yes on Hank and Unit. 
*                                            They are Queer*


----------



## GFR (Jul 15, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Back to the top. where are the two cockroaches. They should vote YES. Lets place the votes for these two. Yes on Hank and Unit.
> *                                            They are Queer*


This is no joke...the day hank joined IM the gay vote went from 2 to 4...I think the boys voted


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 15, 2005)

Sorry but I agree. these two cockroaches need to go. Fagots they are. now check your email again



			
				ForemanRules said:
			
		

> This is no joke...the day hank joined IM the gay vote went from 2 to 4...I think the boys voted


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 16, 2005)

Let's not sink to their level -  

(so quickly)


----------



## GFR (Jul 16, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Let's not sink to their level -
> 
> (so quickly)


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 16, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> I know. Or do I?


someone told me who minO is but since then i've wondered if they were right. i lean toward thinking minO is a guy cuz of the weight mentioned one day. no chick would admit they weigh that much.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jul 16, 2005)

I voted yes.


----------



## GFR (Jul 17, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> I voted yes.


We know.


----------



## Nick+ (Jul 18, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> The big and beautiful min0.




Thats Dawn French isn't it?


----------



## GFR (Jul 18, 2005)

Nick+ said:
			
		

> Thats Dawn French isn't it?


I don't know who it is, I just was looking for a fat woman on Google images to post as minn0...............who is dawn french?


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 18, 2005)

Not sure who she is buut I found a pic of Unit and Hank after a lvove making session together.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 18, 2005)

Wow gays with pig ears


----------



## Nick+ (Jul 18, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I don't know who it is, I just was looking for a fat woman on Google images to post as minn0...............who is dawn french?




http://www.bbc.co.uk/comedy/profiles/dawn_french.shtml

And you a fan of red dwarf, not to know  "French and Saunders"!!!!   (It was mainly pretty crap actually)


----------



## Nick+ (Jul 18, 2005)

Foreman ? that you  beheading grass?


----------



## GFR (Jul 18, 2005)

Nick+ said:
			
		

> Foreman ? that you  beheading grass?


Its me in AZ showing off my new outfit.


----------



## GFR (Jul 18, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Wow gays with pig ears


Its the UK Mafia twins...


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 18, 2005)

Be carefull Dr. E they'll put a hit on your CAT



			
				ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Its the UK Mafia twins...


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 15, 2005)

I think a few more have joined this site, so no use letting this thread die yet.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 15, 2005)

*SSSTHUPER!!!*


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 15, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> *SSSTHUPER!!!*


Monkey you just may be the all time king of pic's. Foreman is running a close second lately


----------



## devildog88 (Sep 16, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Its the UK Mafia twins...


Their ears are that way because they have been used as cock sucking handles for too long!  Notice the prison number on one of their shirts!!!


----------



## HotMom23 (Sep 16, 2005)

Does it matter?


----------



## devildog88 (Sep 16, 2005)

HotMom23, great pics in your gallery by the way, does what matter?


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 16, 2005)

HotMom23 said:
			
		

> Does it matter?


HotMom i want to remove your hat and brush your hair for you, PLEASE


----------



## GFR (Sep 19, 2005)

HotMom23 said:
			
		

> Does it matter?


Yes it does....so answer the question..are you gay???


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 19, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Yes it does....so answer the question..are you gay???


doesn't matter to me as long as she takes off her hat and lets me brush her hair.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 21, 2005)

I ONLY KNOW A HANDFULL FOR SURE THAT AREN'T A GAY WEIGHTLIFTER. FOREMANRULES, MUDGE, LAM, P-FUNK, DALE, DG806, ROBERT, MinO, MONKEY, UNIT AND OF COARSE ME. THE REST OF YOU I KNOW SUCK THE BIG ONE.

If I left someone out that's not please inform this board. 

*TOUGH*


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 23, 2005)

Uncle Rich Made The Small List Of "yes"


----------



## Rich46yo (Sep 23, 2005)

Old timer your a little past it to be a complete twat 100% of the time. Just take a little time and digest what I said. Hell, even Manlicon can achieve an occasional Intelligent post. Theres a time to bust balls in this forumn and then theres a time to be a gentleman.

                                            Even if youv lived your entire life in a trailer park you can. Your not a kid anymore and should have aquired some level of maturity......"your Uncle Rich".................


----------



## Tough Old Man (Oct 11, 2005)

Rich46yo said:
			
		

> Old timer your a little past it to be a complete twat 100% of the time. Just take a little time and digest what I said. Hell, even Manlicon can achieve an occasional Intelligent post. Theres a time to bust balls in this forumn and then theres a time to be a gentleman.
> 
> Even if youv lived your entire life in a trailer park you can. Your not a kid anymore and should have aquired some level of maturity......"your Uncle Rich".................


I've added uncle Rich as he PM'd me and said he was coming out of the closet. I know we now how a few more since i started this thread. So you guys help me add to the list.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 11, 2005)

Better check on this guy's status: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1136288&postcount=1


----------



## Tough Old Man (Oct 11, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Better check on this guy's status: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1136288&postcount=1


Very good. I see your on your toes instead of your knees for a change


----------



## Tough Old Man (Oct 11, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Better check on this guy's status: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1136288&postcount=1


Very good. I see your on your toes instead of your knees for a change


----------



## Tough Old Man (Oct 11, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Better check on this guy's status: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1136288&postcount=1


Very good. I see your on your toes instead of your knees for a change


----------



## Tough Old Man (Oct 11, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Better check on this guy's status: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1136288&postcount=1


Very good. I see your on your toes instead of your knees for a change


----------



## Tough Old Man (Oct 11, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Better check on this guy's status: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1136288&postcount=1


Very good. I see your on your toes instead of your knees for a change


----------



## Tough Old Man (Oct 11, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Better check on this guy's status: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1136288&postcount=1


Very good. I see your on your toes instead of your knees for a change


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 11, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Very good. I see your on your toes instead of your knees for a change


 4 extra posts! A new record!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 11, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Better check on this guy's status: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1136288&postcount=1


----------



## maniclion (Oct 11, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Very good. I see your on your toes instead of your knees for a change


Watch out I'll curse you with the Stubble Legs Of Pantyhose Hell.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 11, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> 4 extra posts! A new record!


It's actually 5.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Oct 11, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Watch out I'll curse you with the Stubble Legs Of Pantyhose Hell.


Your not only one of the smarter people on this site but your also kinda funny.


----------



## SuperFlex (Oct 11, 2005)

Yes dammit I am! This thread just keeps calling me and teasing me! Make it go away! AWAY!!! There I said it! Are you happy!



















btw GOD as my witness I voted no!


----------



## maniclion (Oct 11, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> Yes dammit I am! This thread just keeps calling me and teasing me! Make it go away! AWAY!!! There I said it! Are you happy!


Settle down, we don't mind if you jam your Willy Wonka in other mens Chocolate Factories just don't expect any of us to bend over backwards(or any other direction) for you.


----------



## GFR (Oct 11, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> Yes dammit I am! This thread just keeps calling me and teasing me! Make it go away! AWAY!!! There I said it! Are you happy!
> btw GOD as my witness I voted no!


*Homo*


----------



## SuperFlex (Oct 11, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Settle down, we don't mind if you jam your Willy Wonka in other mens Chocolate Factories just don't expect any of us to bend over backwards(or any other direction) for you.


Damn...


----------



## SuperFlex (Oct 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *Homo*


It felt good to say that didn't it Foreman...


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 11, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> Yes dammit I am! This thread just keeps calling me and teasing me! Make it go away! AWAY!!! There I said it! Are you happy!
> 
> 
> btw GOD as my witness I voted no!


----------



## SuperFlex (Oct 11, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


You already know baby... Pics sent!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 11, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> You already know baby... Pics sent!


----------



## SuperFlex (Oct 12, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


 
 ... ...


----------



## Tough Old Man (Oct 12, 2005)

I will never let this thread go away. I know as newbies join that 33% of them are a gay. Seems lately like we have three types of kids anymore. Those that want to kill someone,  those that want to fuck someone and those who want to get fucked by someone. 


Tough old Fucker.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 12, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Seems lately like we have three types of kids anymore. Those that want to kill someone,  those that want to fuck someone and those who want to get fucked by someone.



Nice observation Tough . I still can't make up my mind whether or not I'm a person thta wants to kill somone or fuck someone (preferably female )


----------



## Tough Old Man (Oct 13, 2005)

Platinum said:
			
		

> Nice observation Tough . I still can't make up my mind whether or not I'm a person thta wants to kill somone or fuck someone (preferably female )


both will satisfy your curiousity. Now lets go fag hunting. I have my sling shot ready and loaded


----------



## Minotaur (Oct 14, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> both will satisfy your curiousity. Now lets go fag hunting. I have my sling shot ready and loaded



Watch your ass, buddy boy... we fags fight back and some of us can kick major ass.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 14, 2005)

"Are You A Gay Weightlifter?"

 Hmmmmm...I'm in a decent mood, but I wouldn't say I'm gay.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 14, 2005)

Minotaur said:
			
		

> Watch your ass, buddy boy... we fags fight back and some of us can kick major ass.


I don't think Tough Old Fart was talking about fighting, by hunting I think he meant looking for a date, and his slingshot is what he calls his thong loaded with his 2 meatballs and snausage.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 14, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> I don't think Tough Old Fart was talking about fighting, by hunting I think he meant looking for a date, and his slingshot is what he calls his thong loaded with his 2 meatballs and snausage.


 Ahhhh! Ahhhhhh! My mental eye!  Ahhhhhhhh!


----------



## maniclion (Oct 14, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Ahhhh! Ahhhhhh! My mental eye! Ahhhhhhhh!


That's what you get for trying to picture PT's dirty wooly one eye with your 3rd eye.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 14, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> That's what you get for trying to picture PT's dirty wooly one eye with your 3rd eye.


 Not only do you suck, you swallow...


----------



## smithieaus (Oct 14, 2005)

Guys that wear sleeveless "EVERLAST" shirts make me wonder if this is how they make each other known.


----------



## Minotaur (Oct 14, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> I don't think Tough Old Fart was talking about fighting, by hunting I think he meant looking for a date, and his slingshot is what he calls his thong loaded with his 2 meatballs and snausage.



Eeeewww!!! Talk about being scared straight!


----------



## Minotaur (Oct 14, 2005)

smithieaus said:
			
		

> Guys that wear sleeveless "EVERLAST" shirts make me wonder if this is how they make each other known.



You know, my partner wears those.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 14, 2005)

Minotaur said:
			
		

> Eeeewww!!! Talk about being scared straight!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 14, 2005)

Mino---taur


Min0---Lee

taur---Lee

Lee--taur


----------



## Tough Old Man (Oct 14, 2005)

Minotaur said:
			
		

> You know, my partner wears those.


C'mon tell the truth. It's you that wear's it


----------



## Tough Old Man (Oct 16, 2005)

Now that Mr. Snafu has found out that I've been doing his wife, he has decided to make the switch. So I will add him to the list of gays. Mr. Snufa you have now been entered as a homo. Good luck with the boys.


----------



## BULL5150 (Oct 16, 2005)

Hey PT voted NO! enough said!


----------



## GFR (Oct 16, 2005)

right 
fag


----------



## BULL5150 (Oct 16, 2005)

LOL! Keep smoken crack and shut up!!! I bet you suck dick for your habbit!


----------



## GFR (Oct 16, 2005)

queer


----------



## BULL5150 (Oct 16, 2005)

crackhead!


----------



## GFR (Oct 16, 2005)

so


----------



## BULL5150 (Oct 16, 2005)

so whatever! Say somthen else!


----------



## GFR (Oct 16, 2005)

so what


----------



## MyK (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## BULL5150 (Oct 16, 2005)

LoL! that old bitch is mufugly!


----------



## MyK (Oct 16, 2005)

BULL5150 said:
			
		

> LoL! that old bitch is mufugly!


----------



## BULL5150 (Oct 16, 2005)

I bet you would


----------



## Tough Old Man (Oct 17, 2005)

Minotaur said:
			
		

> You know, my partner wears those.


Where you two going for your *honeymoon?*


----------



## Minotaur (Oct 17, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Where you two going for your *honeymoon?*



Don't know.  Probably Puerto Rico.  Offering to pay for it, or are you writing a book?


----------



## Tough Old Man (Oct 17, 2005)

I want to pay for it. Do you accept pesos? lol


----------



## Minotaur (Oct 17, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> I want to pay for it. Do you accept pesos? lol



Absolutely.  I have no false pride.  I'll gladly accept whatever is offered.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 20, 2005)

I think tough meant "besos".


----------



## Tough Old Man (Oct 20, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I think tough meant "besos".


Shut up MinO before I get out the handcuff's and make you beg me to stop


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 20, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Shut up MinO before I get out the handcuff's and make you beg me to stop


----------



## Super Hulk (Jan 18, 2006)

if you voted yes
please KILL yorself


----------



## Tough Old Man (Mar 10, 2006)

I just have added one,  but give him credit for being the strongest 12 year old in the would. Can you guess the person?


----------



## maniclion (Mar 24, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> I just have added one,  but give him credit for being the strongest 12 year old in the would. Can you guess the person?


TOPOLO!


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 14, 2006)

We have a few newbies, lets see if they will come out of the closet and tell us yes if they are~!


----------



## MyK (Sep 14, 2006)

why is the "yes" in italics???


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 14, 2006)

MyK said:


> why is the "yes" in italics???


Don't ask dumb fucking questions you 100 yr old fart......


----------



## MyK (Sep 14, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:


> Don't ask dumb fucking questions you 100 yr old fart......



you should respect your elders young man! 

when I was you age we used to use tree branches for barbells!


----------



## GFR (Sep 15, 2006)

I hate 13.83% of you


----------



## GFR (Sep 15, 2006)

And 86.17% of you I don't really care for


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 15, 2006)

If you mean gay as in jovial then sometimes but most days I'm just pissed off.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 15, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> And 86.17% of you I don't really care for


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 15, 2006)

BigDyl said:


>



  x 86.17%


----------



## maniclion (Sep 15, 2006)

I am more than gay when I lift weights I am chipper and vivacious!  Whimsical even!


----------



## kenwood (Sep 15, 2006)

i dunno


----------



## maniclion (Sep 15, 2006)

kenwood said:


> i dunno


Well you'll be finding out in a few months when you have to sell your ass to get protection in jail.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Sep 15, 2006)

maniclion said:


> Well you'll be finding out in a few months when you have to sell your ass to get protection in jail.


----------



## Tatyana (Sep 16, 2006)

I am a fag trapped in a woman's body!

x
x
x

T


----------



## GForeman (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm very gay and I'm loving it.


----------

